
Show HN: Test your internet connection speed from the command-line - mofle
https://github.com/sindresorhus/speed-test
======
ocdtrekkie
This sounds immensely more appealing than dealing with their ad-ridden site.

------
daureg
Quite similar to [https://github.com/sivel/speedtest-
cli](https://github.com/sivel/speedtest-cli)

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Which echoes its results to stdout, making it useful remotely, too.

------
dewey
I very much prefer this over installing the python package, thanks! I think
it'd be useful to additionally display the location of the server it chose.

------
rkuykendall-com
Absolutely beautiful UI. Well done.

You should also consider a flag for simple JSON output as well, without
loading indicators.

------
bbcbasic
Works on Windows :-)

    
    
          Ping  5 ms
      Download  140.7 Mbps
        Upload  123.1 Mbps

------
fiatjaf
bonitas, mas não gostei.

